# Reactions to Yearly innoculations/ boosters



## smileyjax (Aug 2, 2008)

Hi...Today I took my 2 cats for their 3rd year booster injections for feline flu, leukemia etc. Usually both the cats are a bit quiet afterwards, but this year they both seem to be really subdued , not eating, and generally unwell ,following the jabs. I am so concerned about them both, but the one seems much worse than the other...and to top it all I had to take them on a 20 mile car journey (each way ) in order for them to have the injections in the first place (which they both loved, as cats do !!!). Any general thoughts about these injections ? Has anyone else had a similar poorly feline situation following the jabs?  Any tips on how I can help them feel better ?! (They have both had lots of TLC , special dinner,...(which they've not eaten) and are both wrapped up in a furry blanket each at the moment... PPPRRRRR!). Any help advice gratefully received, Jax. X


----------



## nutcracker (Aug 19, 2008)

Hi

I have a Siamese who has reacted to a booster. He collapsed! I would keep an eye, ensure plenty of fluids, and do mention to your vet. If no change, call the surgery. 

Hope they are ok


----------



## smileyjax (Aug 2, 2008)

Thanks for the prompt response...how long afterwards did your cat collapse ? The one that's 'worse' of my 2 is a bengal, (Luna) the tougher one is Sunny, a ginger male...but both of them are really quite poorly at the moment....


----------



## ErbslinTrouble (Sep 1, 2008)

some cats will react to boosters. keep fluids round and offer small amounts of food. lots of cuddles are good too. did you also have them wormed when you went? sometimes the worming tablets can give them bit of an upset tummy. but it will pass. you can try some boiled chicken and see if they eat that.  to be honest the best thing you can do is give your vets a buzz and let them know what's going on so they can advise you best. they won't mind and they will be happy to give you advice over the phone regarding adverse reactions to any thing they have administered to your pets i'm sure. 


here's a really helpful article i found for you as well on the nursing forum. 

Vaccine reactions do occasionally occur in cats. Common reactions include facial itching, reddened ear flaps, lethargy (hiding), vomiting and diarrhea.

Occasionally persistent and frequent vomiting will occur shortly after vaccination. Some cats will develop a fever and be achy for a couple of days following vaccinationthey may hide or have a poor appetite. The calici virus vaccine has been associated with development of polyarthritis in kittens. Affected kittens often are febrile and can be quite painfulthey will limp around with sore joints for a few days or sometimes longer. These reactions are all typically self-limiting (which means the cats are cured within a few days). When necessary, we treat them with antihistamines and supportive care while monitoring them closely. On very rare occasions, more severe reactions occur, typically within 510 minutes of vaccination. Severe reactions include sudden lethargy, collapse and respiratory distress. These reactions require emergency treatment. Severe reactions are very rare: I have only seen one cat in 15 years of practice that had a severe reaction. Fortunately, we recognized it right away and were able to treat the kitty and she recovered without any problem.

The signs you describe, although unusual, may have been associated with a vaccine reaction. It sounds like your kitty could have been sore, feverish and a little weak, but that she recovered fine on her own after a few days. It is always difficult to speculate about these things after the fact, but it certainly sounds like this in my opinion.

Regarding the vaccine: FVRCP

FVR = feline viral rhinotracheitis virus àcauses upper respiratory infection

C = calici virusà causes upper respiratory infection

P = panleukopenia virus (the feline parvo virus) à causes life-threatening illness, diarrhea, immune suppression, possibly death!!!

FVRCP vaccination: This vaccine is known to induce complete protection against P (panleukopenia), but only partial protection against FVRC (the upper respiratory viruses).

If your kitten was at least 12 weeks old at the time of vaccination, she almost certainly had an excellent response to the vaccine and was completely protected against panleukopenia. This is the good news!!! Ideally, we would like to boost her vaccine 1-year later. Many cats will then have lifelong immunity. The current standard is to advise a booster no more often than every three years. If your kitten was 1 year old when she was vaccinated, that single injection could have induced lifelong immunity against panleukopenia. BEAR IN MIND, THERE ARE DIFFERENT TYPES OF FVRCP VACCINESTHE RESPONSES I DESCRIBE HERE ARE WHEN MODIFIED LIVE VACCINES ARE USED. MOST VETS USE THIS TYPE OF VACCINE.

So, odds may well be that your kitty is immune to the bad disease of panleukopenia. If she does not have immunity against the upper respiratory viruses, that is not generally a big deal since these are not life threatening infections (worst case scenario, she gets a cold basically and gets over it J). Remember, immunity to the upper respiratory viruses is usually not complete and may not be as long-lived.

All this being said, the way to know for sure if she is protected is to have your vet draw a small blood sample to have her antibody titer measured. This way you can know for sure if she is protected. She very likely is, but I would hate for you to take any chances. If you are bringing young cats of unknown health history into your home, you could possibly introduce the panleukopenia virus, even if they do not have direct contact with your girl. The panleukopenia virus is very hard to kill and it is possible to pass it on your hands, shoes, or clothing.

I would recommend having her antibody titer checked so you know for sure if she is protected. It will give you peace of mind, or let you know that a booster vaccine is warranted. If she needs a booster, she should be given Benadryl by your vet 1/2-1 hour prior to vaccination and she should be watched closely afterwards. Just because she had a reaction last time does not mean she will have one this time, but it pays to be cautious! I think and hope you will find that a booster is not necessary, but do check. Panleukopenia is not a disease to take lightly.

Ingrid, thank you for the rescue work that you do. The humane movement needs you, the cats need you!! Keep up the good work J. You can do your rescue work and keep your kitty safe, too. And while I am at it, I would like to prescribe a little extra catnip for her



Response from Dr Kate Hurley:

The only addition I would make to Dr. Griffins excellent summary below is that I recommend giving the last vaccine at least 16 weeks of age as opposed to stopping at 12 weeks. In discussions with experts, many have seen kittens with maternal antibody interference against panleukopenia (subject for another day) all the way to that age. This is especially likely in a kitten born to a stray mom who may have survived the infection herself. I have had sad emails from rescuers who stopped vaccinating at 12 weeks, then lost those kittens to panleuk a few months later. So I figure, with this excellent and generally very safe vaccine, better to err on the side of caution.


----------



## sullivan (Aug 29, 2008)

I found my cat almost had a mild case of flu which is common as this builds up there ammunity to the real strain should they pick it up. He was poorly for 2 to 3 days. Just keep an eye that they are still getting enough fluids as that is more important. If no change i suggest a visit to your vet better to be safe than sorry. Oh they do make us worry dont they.....


----------



## ErbslinTrouble (Sep 1, 2008)

sullivan said:


> I found my cat almost had a mild case of flu which is common as this builds up there ammunity to the real strain should they pick it up. He was poorly for 2 to 3 days. Just keep an eye that they are still getting enough fluids as that is more important. If no change i suggest a visit to your vet better to be safe than sorry. Oh they do make us worry dont they.....


we get the same reactions when we are vaccinated with something. usually you are vaccinated with a mild strain of the virus so your body can build up antibodies to protect you from it. So it's not surprising we and most likely our pets have the same thing. but best to keep an eye on it and don't be afraid to ring your vets. you shouldn't have to drive all the way back just give them a ring for piece of mind.


----------



## smileyjax (Aug 2, 2008)

Thanks all of you that have replied...(especially 'erbslintrouble'..must have taken ages to type all that out !, and strangely as it says in your info, the Bengal has 'hidden herself away' all day, under the duvet at the foot of the bed...but not relaxed curled up and sleeping , all hunched and looking straight ahead...very upsetting to see), I am off to check on the little bundles now, and will check here again tomorrow for any new replies/ info. At least it all helps others who may be experiencing similar circumstances....Hopefully they will feel better 2 morro, but rest assured, I am watching them both avidly and any adverse change I will be on that phone to the vet ! thanx again, Jax. XX


----------



## ErbslinTrouble (Sep 1, 2008)

smileyjax said:


> Thanks all of you that have replied...(especially 'erbslintrouble'..must have taken ages to type all that out !, and strangely as it says in your info, the Bengal has 'hidden herself away' all day, under the duvet at the foot of the bed...but not relaxed curled up and sleeping , all hunched and looking straight ahead...very upsetting to see), I am off to check on the little bundles now, and will check here again tomorrow for any new replies/ info. At least it all helps others who may be experiencing similar circumstances....Hopefully they will feel better 2 morro, but rest assured, I am watching them both avidly and any adverse change I will be on that phone to the vet ! thanx again, Jax. XX


haha i found the article for you and cut and paste it !! MAGIC!!  Glad it was helpful.


----------



## Siamese Kelly (Jan 6, 2008)

Any news yet SJ,if not try not to get to wound up with medical net info you'll only end up talking symptoms into your cats and convincing yourself that it's definitely this or that,if their is no improvement and your still concerned speak to your own vet,but some cats react to vaccinations and they ate so thats good


----------



## smileyjax (Aug 2, 2008)

Hi all..

The 2 mogz are more or less back to normal again, still a bit 'subdued' compared to normal though..Luna, the bengal who seemed more affected is still sleepy, but is now eating normally (nearly 2 days later). Sunny, my 'beautiful golden puss cat', is back to normal and hunting again....It really does break my heart though to think I am only trying to protect them from disease..but it makes them so ill for the short term..., Still, better that, than to have a cat in serious health trouble following the contraction of a serious disease  I just want to say Thank you to all of u that helped, big PPRRRSSSSS to u all ! Jax. XX


----------

